# True pecula side walk sale nov 5-7



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

huge discounts on over stock, discounted mechandise,used/demo tanks,stand,lights, and much more.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

where is it located ?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

It's on the south side of I-20, on Little Road. Their website:

http://www.thetruepercula.com/


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's a nice place just a little pricey.. texgal got us a deal for 20-25% of plants one month, not sure if we still get 20-25% off plants or not.

side note if any one spots some 75-200w heaters for a really good price let me know...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Joey: I'm going by there tonight. If I see any heaters on sale, I'll let you know.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> @Joey: I'm going by there tonight. If I see any heaters on sale, I'll let you know.


cool, I can pay you back [smilie=l: . just let me know if they have any 75-100 heaters for a good price.
I need two of them. currently have the 55 100w in the bottom 20g so I really just need one 75-100w heater, and a 200-300w heater for the 55g.


----------

